# Scraped paw pad



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I apply the NuSkin (or any brand liquid bandage) and sit with the dog and gently blow on the paw until it is dry. They do not lick it off. 

This has worked well for me on several occasions - I do reapply it after they have come in from outside (especially in our snowy weather - which is when I have had dogs scrape their paws breaking through the icy top we get over snow...)


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

peroxide to clean .If it really bad get a sticky wrapping and put sock on it with masking tape to hold it.Worked for us. Its heals very quick,just keep cleaning.Yes,forgot plastic wrapping works better for outside trips on the top of the sock.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks so much, I will try the nu skin ;-) Olga: I did do the sticky wrapping... she had that off... then I tried the sock with sticky wrapping at top to hold it on... she that off within minutes LOL. Will do the hydrogen before the nu skin.

Thank you!!:wavey:


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

She's not a good patient with stuff put on her. She got weirded out when we put it on her pad and kept trying to lick it off even though we made sure it was dry. Her leg was shaking... I feel bad, hope it isn't hurting her.

We had to put the cone back on her. Not the best cone as she can get to the top of her paw if she works hard. Thankfully not the paw pad.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sienna's Mom said:


> She's not a good patient with stuff put on her. She got weirded out when we put it on her pad and kept trying to lick it off even though we made sure it was dry. Her leg was shaking... I feel bad, hope it isn't hurting her.
> 
> We had to put the cone back on her. Not the best cone as she can get to the top of her paw if she works hard. Thankfully not the paw pad.


 
I'd skip the hydrogen peroxide. From how to dress a wound:

1. Hydrogen peroxide is not necessary to adequately clean a wound. The bubbling action of hydrogen peroxide creates oxygen gas -- more than blood can handle. Surgeons using hydrogen peroxide to clean deep surgical wounds have accidentally triggered gas bubbles in the bloodstream (known as a gas embolism), a potentially deadly condition. Very little evidence exists to show the effectiveness of hydrogen peroxide on minor lacerations, and plenty of evidence is published on the merits of plain old water -- so just use water.


*If you are worried about it being clean, use a little Listerine. Antiseptic, drying, and actually seems to soothe raw areas.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

It was the NuSkin she didn't like... maybe it was also the smell. She settled down after a while, but we kept the cone on for most of the day. It's been off for a few hours now and she is leaving it alone. She is still limping though, poor thing...

I am more worried about the the pee accidents...


----------

